# كتاب Mobile Communication Systems



## dfdfdf (8 يونيو 2009)

Mobile Communication Systems 







المؤلف: Krzysztof Wesolowski
الناشر: Wiley; 1 edition 
تاريخ النشر: February 14, 2002
عدد الصفحات: 466
امتداد الملف: PDF
التعرف الضوئي على الحروف: نعم
الجودة: ممتاز
اللغة: الإنجليزية
ردمك-10: 0471498378
ردمك-13: 9780471498377 

رابط التنزيل:

http://www.free-ebooks.cc/books.php?id=415325


----------



## محمدالقبالي (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الكتاب ولكن 

هل التحميل مجاني ؟

ممكن تخبرنا كيفية طريقة التحميل


----------



## ادور (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## dfdfdf (9 يونيو 2009)

نعم التحميل مجاني. رجاءً أنظر الصورة التالية:






في أسفل تلك الصفحة هناك علبة عنوانها 'روابط التنزيل' بها رابط أو أكثر الى مواقع التحميل مثل rapidshare أو غيره. انقر على ذلك الرابط. ستظهر لك صورة مثل الصورة التالية:






بعد ثلاث ثواني سييتم توجيهك أوتوماتيكياً إلى موقع rapidshare مثلاً حيث يمكنك تنزيل و حفظ الملف على قرصك الثابت، كما في الصورة التالية:


----------



## softwaren (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب بس رجاءا اذا لقيت شرح بالعربى نزلو لينا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------

